# Tub Faucet has low water pressure



## kpsure (May 29, 2010)

One or our bathtubs has developed a very low water flow. It's a dual tub and shower and the shower flow is also trickling. I thought it was caused by the calcium depsoits that occassionally clog the screens in our sink faucets. I shut off the water main, removed the tub/shower faucet cartidge then turned the main back on for a test. WOW, the water shot out like fire hose. I also noticed some calcium deposits in the tub (after I raced back to turn the main back off). I put the catridge back and turned the main back on but no luck . Still trickling. I went to the store and bought a brand new catridge and replaced it. STILL LOW FLOW. I am now perplexed


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

When cartridges clog or develope problems, the only solution is to replace the cartridge. It sounds like you do not have a blockage in the valve body. but something to check. Those cartridges are designed to reduce flow on one side if pressure is reduced in the other. That is the scald protection. Check flow on both hot/cold, with the cartridge out, you may find one is low.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What kind of cartridge is it? It may be that the cartridge itself is becoming clogged with the deposits you found in your tub. Sometimes the cartridge can be dis-assembled.


----------



## kpsure (May 29, 2010)

Thanks. I replaced the cartridge with a new one and the results were the same. I just pulled the wall spout to check that it was not clogged and it wasnt either. Is ther any way that the cast 4-way valve (that the cartidge installs into) could somehow be clogged? Even that doesnt make much sense because as i said, i turned the water main back on after i pulled the catridge it shot like a fire hose.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Alan said:


> What kind of cartridge is it? It may be that the cartridge itself is becoming clogged with the deposits you found in your tub. Sometimes the cartridge can be dis-assembled.


^^^^^^ :huh:


What kind of tub spout do you have? Is it threaded on, or does it attach with o-ring and setscrew?

If you're getting low pressure from the tub spout, the only other thing you can do is try backpressuring it with a hose, or maybe an air compressor..... water is the preferred method.


----------



## MyDog (Nov 28, 2010)

I have this same problem - very low water pressure in a shower/tub. I've replaced the cartridge (Mixet) with a brand new one, but no luck.

When I completely remove the cartridge, water will shoot out of the valve area with high pressure.

I've removed the tub faucet to check for a block there, but very low water pressure with the entire tub faucet removed.

kpsure - how did you solve your problem?


----------

